# Advice on first job in Florida



## Savant01 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm trying to get an idea of how difficult it will be to get work in Florida without experience.

I am preparing for the CPC exam and also the CCA exam (through AHIMA). I have an undergrad degree in Economics and I've worked for several companies in customer service. My last job was actually with Blue Cross Blue Shield of RI and that's where I became interested in coding as a career.

I will be moving to the Sarasota-Bradenton area of Florida in about 2 months. I called local hospitals (Sarasota Memorial & Manateee Memorial) to see if they would offer an unpaid internship but they said no. I am willing to go through Project Extern if they have something in that area. 

Is it realistic to think that anyone will give me a chance without experience? How long should I expect to look for my first job? Is there another area of Florida that would be better for me?


----------



## bfontaine (Jun 29, 2011)

Boy, I don't know anything about that area of Florida but I'm sure that you can find something, especially with your background of having worked for a carrier.  Read the other threads on this page about getting employment without experience and see what others have done to get where they are!  Good luck!


----------



## twizzle (Jul 2, 2011)

*Florida jobs*

Savant01, I have sent you a private message on this subject


----------



## vishua53@gmail.com (Aug 8, 2011)

Savant01,
There are multiple opportunities in that area with united healthcare plans and several other insurance companies. Wiith your previous experience that may be your opportunity to  get into coding . You may have to take a lesser position to get your foot in the door. With persistance it is possible.


----------

